# My poor Finn



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I was at kung fu and I got a phone call that my dog Finn got run over by a car. He was a good, sweet dog with a lot of personality and the house is
so quite and lonely without his boisterous butt bouncing everywhere.


----------

